# Nib sizes



## holmqer (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been looking around to no avail find a simple chart that lists what size nibs (large or small) go with the various common FP kits (Baron, Jr Gent etc.)


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nibs come in an almost infinite variety of sizes, shapes and styles.  For my private label Heritage nibs, there is a chart here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32430


----------



## holmqer (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic, thanks


----------

